# [H| Black Templar Army [W| Grey Knights army [NL/EU]



## Eydude1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey guys! I have a painted Black Templar army which I have not used in forever so I want to trade it off for another army which interests me lately. 



Here is what it consists of: 


HQ------- 
1x Emperors Champion (Finecast) Still in its box. 
1x Space Marine Chaplain with Skull Helmet (Bolt pistol and Crozius)(Metal) 

Elite------ 
1x Venerable Dreadnought (Autocannon and Powerfist with Flamethrower) Arms are not glued on so you could still change it. 
1x Space Marine Terminator Close Combad Squad (5 Terminators)(Thunder Hammers and Forgeworld Shields). Bodies and shoulder pads are from the Black Templar upgrade box. 
1x Black Templar Sword Brethren Squad (5 Members) (1x Power Sword with Bolt Pistol. 3x Chain Sword with Bolt Pistol. 1x Dual Lightning Claws.) 

Troops----- 
20x Space Marines. (15x Chain Sword and Bolt Pistol. 2x Multi Melta. 1x Bolter. 2x Power Weapon and Bolt Pistol.) Used every available upgrade for regular space marines from the Black Templar upgrade box on them (Shoulders pads, Helmets, Arms, Weapons, Bodies,) 

Troop Transport------ 
1x Rhino. (Has decorations from the Black Templar upgrade box on it) 

Heavy Support------ 
1x Landraider Crusaider. (Has decorations from the Black Templar upgrade box on it) 
1x Predator (Autocannon, and Heavy bolters on its side.) Weapons are glued to him unfortunately.) (Has decorations from the Black Templar upgrade box on it) 

Black Templar Codex. 
I still have the unused bits from 2 Black Templar upgrade boxes which were not used in the army. 

All the bits from the kits used above are still available and mostly on sprue so I could still send the remaining bits to you as well. 

No transfer sheets were used on the army. If you want them I can look between my transfer sheet piles and send them to you. 

This army is aproximately 1500 points depending on upgrades etc. and costs 345£ if bought new. 

On the side note, I'll be honest this army is painted rather poorly since it was my first army but it mostly consists of black spray followed by one layer of another paint on certain areas. Easy to strip or just spray over without losing detail. 




What I am looking for: 

A Grey Knights army in simmilar point size. 

I dont mind if its painted or not. I know how to strip paint and will just do so if I do not like the colour scheme. 


I can ship around Europe and I am willing to send first if you have a good reputation on this website. 

PM me if youre interested! Cheers.


----------

